# Tomatos



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Early last spring I did a post here with a bunch of pictures showing some heirloom tomato seedlings that we had started from some heirloom seeds that we had kept in a vacuum sealed bag for about 5 years. At the time, what we were testing is the notion of whether it is safe to vacuum seal heirloom seeds. As it turns out, we got about 96% germination and the plants grew into very healthy and well producing Roma tomato plants.

As a side note: those plants produced the biggest Roma tomatoes I have ever seen. Those suckers were all at least the size of baseballs, but still had the distinctive Roma shape.

This fall when Mrs Inor was canning them, we kept a couple aside so we could harvest and dry the seeds. Like we do with most of our preps we kept a few seeds out to sprout and test our preps. We planted the seeds on October 5th and within a few days every single one of them had germinated. So after a couple weeks just to verify the plants would be healthy enough to grow, we stopped watering them. Of course, all of them soon died - except this little guy:









After about four days with no water, the others had all died. But this one was fighting so hard to keep going, neither of us had the heart to let him go. So we started watering it again and picked up a grow light bulb at the hardware store. Today, it got its first leaf from the second set of leaves it will get. All of the leaf growth you see in the photo happened today.

I think we are going to try and keep this one going inside in a pot. How cool will that be to get fresh tomatoes from the plant in the middle of January or February in Minnesota?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Are you sure it's a tomato, might be a Mary Jane sprout.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Are you sure it's a tomato, might be a Mary Jane sprout.


Mrs Inor and I were laughing about that very thing at supper tonight. The plant is right in front of a big glass French door. Anybody driving by will be able to see it once it gets a bit bigger. We came to the conclusion that we stand about a 50/50 chance of getting a visit from Woodbury's finest along about mid-January.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

haha! that's funny I ordered some seeds from the 4 foot farm footprint dood that I bought the download. my friends ranch is almost does with the green house. I have bought some seeds so I can fet over and help plant and really learn more. I have to get back to my roots and do whats in me to do. I hope come mid January you are eating nice tomatoes. smoking a big fatty in January aint a bad way to pass the time either ifn you ask some people. hahaha but im hoping you get tomatoes!


----------

